# Kenya the Photo Safari



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Kenya the Photo Safari









*Thread*

Welcome to the Kenya the Photo Safari thread. 
This thread consists of images, videos and discussion giving information about activities and general life in Kenya.

*DONT* post grainy and small images, if the only images that u can find are all grainy, just let is go, posting grainy/small images doesnt help what we are trying to accomplish here. Also lets limit the images per post to 3 images, *STRICTLY* no more.

Remember to properly source images. And Karibu Kenya.


Lion cub by Vinaya Mohan, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Diani Beach


Camels at Diani Beach, Kenya by Hendrik Terbeck, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Nairobi


Nairobi CBD by Daniel Kimani, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Samburu Warriors in Maralal


Samburu warriors in Maralal by Jerome Starkey, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Maasai Mara


"The Matriarch" - Cheetah with 5 cubs in the Masai Mara by Stephen Oachs, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Old Town Mombasa


Kenia - Mombasa by René, on Flickr​

Mombasa is Kenya's 2nd largest city it was founded at around 900 AD.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Elephant Orphanage Nairobi


Orphaned baby elephants-0470 by Jerome Starkey, on Flickr​

The elephant orphanage is located right next to the Giraffe Centre in Nairobi, they are both located at the edge of Nairobi National Park.

The entry fee is affordable.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Lake Victoria


Lake Victoria 27 April 2010 by Louis Reynolds, on Flickr​

Lake Victoria is Africa's largest lake by area and the largest tropical lake in the world. Lake Victoria is the world's second largest fresh water lake by surface area, after Lake Superior in North America. In terms of volume, Lake Victoria is the world's ninth largest continental lake.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Tea Picking


Lake Victoria 27 April 2010 by CGIAR, on Flickr​

Tea and Coffee are among Kenya's top exports.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Lamu


Untitled by Alex Shapovalov, on Flickr


IMG_1112 by lorenzo ibiza, on Flickr


Maulidi dhow race - Lamu Kenya by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr​

Above is the Lamu Cultural Festival held annually in November.

Lamu Old Town is the oldest and best-preserved Swahili settlement in East Africa.

Lamu has continuously been inhabited for over 700 years.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

What a beautiful new thread!


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

musiccity said:


> What a beautiful new thread!


Thanks musiccity


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Mount Kenya


Lenana, Batian, Nelion Peaks (left to right) Mount Kenya by Matt Hall, on Flickr​

Mount Kenya is Africa's second tallest mountain, after Mt. Kilimanjaro of course which is right next to the border with Tanzania.

Kenya was named after Mount Kenya which is 5199 metres (17,057 ft) tall.

Yes that white stuff is snow.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Maasai Women


Maasai women in line - Kenya by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

The A2


Samburu by Felix Masi, on Flickr​

The A2 is part of the Cairo-Cape road (Trans-African Highway 4 (TAH 4)).

It was completed in 2016.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Nairobi Railway Museum


Steam Time in Nairobi by Joe McMillan, on Flickr​

This is the kind of stuff that people see at the Nairobi Railway Museum.

Kenya's new standard gauge railway is currently complete and undergoing testing.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Lake Nakuru National Park


Kenya - Nakuru .. Birds Paradise by Ahmad Al Maousherji, on Flickr​

The national park was founded in 1961.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Kinale Forest


Kinale Forest by David Ndirangu, on Flickr​

Kenya has such diverse environments u have forests in the west, midwest and south, arid areas in the north, savanna grasslands in the east and far south, white sand beaches in the south coast. All in a country thats only 582,000 km2.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Loiyangalani


Camel Herd On Volcanic Rocks, Turkana Lake, Loiyangalani, Kenya by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Rendille Warriors


Portrait Of Rendille Warriors Wearing Traditional Headwears, Turkana Lake, Loiyangalani, Kenya by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Nairobi Pedestrians


Nairobi Highway by UW Photo, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Market in Homa Bay


The Supermarket by UW Photo, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Fort Jesus


Fort Jesus in Mombasa by Tim Broadhurst, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Watamu


watamu kenia 5 by Dino Vendrasco, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Salt Lick Lodge


Salt Lick 01 by Gabby Canonizado, on Flickr​

There's a watering hole right on the ground so lots of animals including elephants can usually be seen during the day


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Amboseli


Elephants in front of Mt. Kilimanjaro, Amboseli National Park, Kenya, East Africa by Diana Robinson, on Flickr​

Mount Kilimanjaro (background with snow on top) is the tallest mountain in Africa and the tallest freestanding mountain on earth.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Maasai Mara


The Wicker Basket by Nawapa, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Money crown for Maulidi


Money crown for Maulidi - Lamu Kenya by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr​

Christians make up 83% of Kenya's population, 11.2% are muslim and the remaining 5.8% are irreligious people and traditionalists


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Ancient Rock Art


Ancient Rock Art, Lake Turkana, Loiyangalani, Kenya by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr​

Turkana County in northern Kenya is said to be the cradle of mankind.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Keekorok Lodge


A bridge in the woods by Wajahat Mahmood, on Flickr​

Keekorok Lodge was the first lodge built in the Masai Mara, a large game reserve in south-western Kenya. It was erected in the direct path of the wildebeest migration. At the height of migration (great wildebeest migration), Keekorok Lodge is surrounded by a swarming mass of animals, and there is hardly any need to go on a game drive.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

English Point Marina


2015_06_EnglishPoint_Marina_Mombasa_JPEG_RESIZED_0037 by Make It Kenya, on Flickr​

English Point is Mombasa's newest Marina.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Suguta Valley


Suguta Valley Sand Dunes by Karanja Njiiri, on Flickr​

Suguta Valley is home to Kenya and East Africa's only desert, little known Chalbi Desert.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Maasai People


Maasai warriors dancing - Kenya by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Rooftop bar at Four Points Nairobi


























​
Source | thcke


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Port of Mombasa


2015_07_31_Mombasa_Port_JPEG_RESIZED_0016 by Make it Kenya, on Flickr


2015_07_31_Mombasa_Port_JPEG_RESIZED_0026 by Make it Kenya, on Flickr


2015_07_31_Mombasa_Port_JPEG_RESIZED_0002 by Make it Kenya, on Flickr​
The Port of Mombasa is East Africa's largest port. It handles cargo destined for countries such as Uganda, Rwanda, the DRC, South Sudan and Kenya ofc.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Eliye Springs


Eliye hot springs by lake Turkana by Elin Reitehaug, on Flickr​

The springs are located in Lake Turkana


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Pokot Woman


A Pokot Woman Wears Large Necklaces... by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Samburu National Reserve


Oryx, Samburu, Kenya by marsch1962, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Chyulu Hills National Park


Ride Kenya - riding over the Chyulus by Bush and Beyond Safaris, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Buntwani Jetty


Buntwani Jetty by Biko Wesa, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Simba Lodge


Lake Naivasha Simba Lodge - Naivasha, Kenya by SE9, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Lamu Sunset


Dhow in sunset - Lamu Kenya by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Uhuru Park


uhuru park, nairobi by Harry Purwanto, on Flickr​

A bit run down but still a great place to take pictures and hang out.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Homa Bay


Fishing at Homa Bay by UW Photo, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Amboseli


Amboseli_Elefanten_16 by Africa Lastminute, on Flickr​

Amboseli NP is known for its huge elephant population. I myself have been there the elephant herds can get really big.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Nairobi National Park


Nairobi and Zebras by Rod Waddington, on Flickr​

Nairobi's tallest building can be seen in the background, this picture was taken when the building (Britam Tower) 200 metres was U/C.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Diani Beach


Kenya Diani by Seb_17, on Flickr​

I've been to Diani the pics arent exaggerating at all. Its out of this world.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Rendille And Turkana people


Rendille And Turkana... by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Koroga Festival


























​
Source| susanluckywong

The Koroga Festival is held twice a month and hosted by the radio company, Capital FM Kenya.

The pictures above are from the Koroga Festival held in Nairobi on March 19th this year.

The headliners were two popular local artists Lira and Nyota Ndogo.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Mount Longonot


Mount Longonot by Thomas Roland, on Flickr​

Mt. Longonot is a stratovolcano thought to have last erupted in the 1860s.

It is 2776 metres (9108 ft) tall.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Maasai Mara


The Great Migration!! (Masai Mara, Kenya) by marsch1962, on Flickr​

Picture above was taken during the Great Migration.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Lake Logipi


Lake Logipi, Suguta Valley, Kenya by Karanja Njiiri, on Flickr​


----------



## Davidyoung07 (Apr 20, 2017)

Amazing pictures. thanks for sharing.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Davidyoung07 said:


> Amazing pictures. thanks for sharing.


Thanks and will keep sharing.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Turkana Tribe Women


Turkana Tribe Women... by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Kizingoni Beach


Kizingoni beach - Lamu Kenya by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Lake Naivasha


Lake Naivasha Kenya by D B, on Flickr​


----------



## wise_zech (Mar 18, 2009)

wow beautiful place....


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

wise_zech said:


> wow beautiful place....


Thanks.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Kibenda Tea Estate


Kibenda Tea Estate_0022 by Make it Kenya, on Flickr


Kibenda Tea Estate_0026 by Make it Kenya, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Nairobi


2015_06_10_Nairobi_Skyline_JPEG_RESIZED_0013 by Make it Kenya, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Shela Waterfront Lamu


Houses, Hotels And Boats On The Waterfront, Lamu County, Shela, Kenya by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr​

Above are buildings constructed in Swahili styled architecture.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Rendille Warrior


Portrait Of Rendille Warrior Wearing Traditional Headwear, Turkana Lake, Loiyangalani, Kenya by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Maasai Mara



Kenya Maasai Mara by tunliweb, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Lake Naivasha


Lake Naivasha by D B, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Maasai People


Maji Moto Safari Kenya_81435 by David Uttley, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Amboseli


Rising Crane by merlune, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Samburu National Reserve


GIRAFFES - SAMBURU NR by mauro gambini, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

THRIFTSOCIAL Nairobi

Sneaker Edition


























Source | Velma Rossa


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Mount Kenya


Mount Kenya by Roger, on Flickr​
Mt Kenya is Africa's 2nd tallest mountain at 5199 metres (17,057 ft).


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Old Town Mombasa


Mombasa Old Town by francis curran, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Ol Pajeta


OLP8358 by The Ol Pejeta Conservancy, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Blue Sunset


Blue Sunset by Varsányi Fruzsina, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Gedi Ruins


Gede Ruins, Kenya by flowcomm, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Lake Paradise


Lake Paradise (Marsabit) by Alex Voets, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Portrait (Marsabit)


Portrait (Marsabit) by Alex Voets, on Flickr​


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Beautiful collection of photos, keep em coming :cheers:


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

SE9 said:


> Beautiful collection of photos, keep em coming :cheers:


Thanks, will do.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Watamu Marine National Park


Lionfish (Watamu) by Alex Voets, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Magadi


ProcopioMaddalena_IntertwinedSeparation by Arts at LSE, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Sand Bank Diani


 Sandbank by Varsányi Fruzsina, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Colobus Monkey Chale Island


Colobus Monkey by Varsányi Fruzsina, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Tuk Tuk


Tuk Tuk, Old Town Mombasa by Varsányi Fruzsina, on Flickr​
In Mombasa, Kenya's 2nd largest city, people mostly use automated rickshaws as taxis. These rickshaws are locally known as tuk tuks. They arent as popular in Nairobi.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Giraffe Centre


Giraffes for breakfast by TheSafariCollection, on Flickr


Giraffe Manor, Kenya by What Olivia Did, on Flickr


Giraffe Manor from front by TheSafariCollection, on Flickr​

At the Giraffe Centre, Nairobi you can feed and hang out with a bunch of giraffes.

You can have them join you for breakfast if you want.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Borana Woman


Borana woman, Loiyangalani, Kenya. by Nila Uthayakumar, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Maasai Mara


1474 Masai Lions by Ian Yule, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Mount Kenya


The North Ridge of Batian, Mt. Kenya by Masa Sakano, on Flickr​

The mountain is 5199 metres tall.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

The A2


Moyale to Mombassa Road by PROAfDB Projects, on Flickr​

The A2 is part of the Cairo-Cape road (Trans-African Highway 4 (TAH 4)).

Picture was taken during the rainy season.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Samburu Warriors


Kenya, Samburu warriors (moran) by Dietmar Temps, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Mfangano Island


Colorful fishing boats on Lake Victoria, Kenya by Dietmar Temps, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Gerenuk


Gerenuk Eating Leaves by Sue Roehl, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Grevy's Zebras


Grevy's Zebras at Waterhole by Sue Roehl, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Nairobi








Source | Mutua Matheka


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Shela Fort


Desert fort on Shella beach, Lamu, Kenya by jane_waite, on Flickr​

Doubles as a vacation house and resort, not an actual fort. However, Lamu Fort is located close by and its an old fort, I'll post it later.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Lake Nakuru


Heaven on Earth by Saiful, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Ngong Hills Wind Power


Ngong Hills Wind Project by ONE.org, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Amboseli


Road through Amboseli by James Forsyth, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Tsavo


Crocodile in Tsavo East National Park, Kenya. by Alessandro Cuomo, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Meru NP


Two Bucks by iamfisheye, on Flickr​

Meru NP isnt associated in any way with Mount Meru which is located in Tanzania.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Kiambu


Kenya tea plantation_ by O Harris, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Fort Jesus


Fort Jesus by Jens Vinsrygg, on Flickr​

Fort Jesus was constructed in Mombasa, Kenya's 2nd largest city in 1593.

The Fort was fought over by the Sultan of Mombasa, the Sultanate of Oman, the Portuguese Empire, the British Empire and Kenya.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Nairobi


'City Lights' - by Mutua Matheka, Kenya by IBM Research – Africa, on Flickr​

Nairobi is East and Central Africa's premiere business hub.

There are about 6.7 million people who live in the metro area.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Lion King


Lion King by Vinaya Mohan, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Samburu National Reserve


Reticulated Giraffe Pack Attack by Jens Vinsrygg, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Lamu Port


Lamu Port by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Chyulu Hills


Chyulu Hills, Kenya by tomtommlv, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Dassanach Women


Dassanach women, Loiyangalani, Kenya. by Nila Uthayakumar, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Manda Island Beach


Manda island beach - Lamu Kenya by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Samburu Man


The Samburu people by Rita Willaert, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Lake Naivasha


Lake Naivasha, Waterbuck, Kenya by E.K.111, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Great Rift Valley


Great Rift Valley by Nuno Fonseca, on Flickr​

The Great Rift Valley stretches all the way from Lebanon in the Middle East to Mozambique. It is about 6000 km long.

The Kenyan section of the Rift Valley stretches all the way from the border with Ethiopia to the border with Tanzania a distance of 800km. The Rift Valley is a must see.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Tsavo


Tsavo West - Kenya by Antoine Auvray, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Ol Pejeta


POACH-0366.jpg by Jerome Starkey, on Flickr​
Above is Sudan, Kenya's last northern white rhino. All the white rhinos in Kenya had to be dehorned cause of poaching.

Sudan recently joined tinder. His story can be seen on reuters.



> ..."I don't mean to be too forward, but the fate of my species literally depends on me," reads his profile. "I perform well under pressure. I like to eat grass and chill in the mud. No problems. 6 ft tall and 5,000 pounds if it matters."...


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Meru NP


IMG_3157 Guenther's Dik Dik Meru North Conservancy, Kenya, 29 Jun 2015 by ctmlondon, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Mount Longonot


Mount Longonot by tdwrsa, on Flickr​

Mt. Longonot is a stratovolcano thought to have last erupted in the 1860s.

It is 2776 metres (9108 ft) tall.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Magadi


_Y1A0065 by Ninara, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Amboseli


Going home... by SoultrainPhoto, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Olenguruone


The Hills of Olenguruone by James Chen, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Lake Elementaita


Sunbird Lodge - view of the lake by John Hickey-Fry, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Next page


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Dhow Race Lamu


Dhow race departure in Lamu - Kenya by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Mount Elgon


Mt Elgon NP, Kenya by ebuechley, on Flickr​

Mount Elgon is Kenya's 2nd tallest mountain and third tallest peak after Batian and Lenana on Mount Kenya.

Sudek peak located both in Kenya and Uganda is 4,302 metres (14,114 ft) tall, Koitobos peak (shown above) is located entirely in Kenya and is 4,222 metres (13,852 ft) tall.

Mount Elgon's tallest point is known as Wagagai located entirely in Uganda is 4,321 metres (14,177 ft) in terms of height.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Maasai Mara


Kenya Maasai Mara by tunliweb, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Chui


"Chui" - Samburu Leopard, Kenya Africa by Stephen Oachs, on Flickr​


> This image was captured in the Samburu Reserve, Kenya Africa..."Chui" (Swahili for Leopard) is an elusive cat but with enough time and patience photo ops are possible...


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Chyulu Hills


Kenya riding chyulu.05 by Natural High, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Rendille Woman


Rendille Tribeswoman Wearing Traditional Headdress And Jewellery by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Nairobi National Park


_B4A0250 by ovg2012, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Amboseli


140317 Amboseli C-22 by d_ortnerische, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Lake Nakuru


Big Cat Nap by Stephen Oachs, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Old Town Mombasa


Old Town - Mombasa by luke.me.up, on Flickr​

Mombasa is said to have been founded at around 900AD.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Maasai People


2015_06_21-23_PRE_GES_SUMMIT_EXPO_KICC_JPEG_RESIZED_0086 by MEAACT Kenya, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Ol Pejeta


"Jamii Tembo" - Kenya Africa Elephant Family by Stephen Oachs, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Nairobi National Museum


Nairobi National Museum by Matthew Alland, on Flickr


IMG_3445 by Jarod Burns, on Flickr


IMG_3346 by Jarod Burns, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Safaricom Jazz Festival


Safaricom International Jazz festival by Mark Irungu, on Flickr​

The festival is held annually in Nairobi around February.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Lake Naivasha


Lake Naivasha by tdwrsa, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Lake Turkana Wind Power


























Source | LTWP


The wind farm is located in Loiyangalani, Marsabit County.

On completion it'll be Africa's largest wind farm with a capacity of 310 MW. There shall be 365 turbines in this wind farm. However only 347 of those wind turbines have been installed so far. LTWP aims to complete the construction of the wind farm by June this year.

LTWP is currently ready to produce 100 MW of power.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Lewa


Impala lookout - Lewa House, Lewa Wildlife Conservancy by Lewa House, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Tsavo


Tsavo-7580 by Olof, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Bamburi Beach


Bamburi Beach by Beata Bernat, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Next Page


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Tana River


Tana River watershed, Kenya by CIAT, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Mount Kenya


Mount Kenya is the highest mountain in Kenya and the second-highest in Africa, after Kilimanjaro. by Roger Sargent >5 Million Views<, on Flickr​

Mt. Kenya is Kenya's tallest mountain, Kenya is named after the mountain.

It is the 2nd tallest mountain on the African continent.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Turkana Woman


Turkana Tribe Woman With Huge Necklaces And Ear Rings, Turkana Lake, Loiyangalani, Kenya by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Lake Baringo


Lake Baringo by chris.murphy, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Watamu


Watamu bay, Kenya 901 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Maasai Mara


three brothers share a mound .....My 500th post by keithhull, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Borana Woman


Borana Tribe Woman Inside A Hut, Marsabit District, Marsabit, Kenya by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Amboseli


Elephants walking in front of Mt. Kilimanjaro by Richard Chew, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Shela Lamu


Shela - Lamu Kenya by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr​
Above are good examples of Swahili Architecture.

Lamu Old Town is the oldest and best-preserved Swahili settlement in East Africa.

Lamu has continuously been inhabited for over 700 years.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Samburu National Reserve


Lioness with Cubs (Samburu National Reserve) by Alex Voets, on Flickr​
Simba is actually Swahili for Lion.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Lake Nakuru


 Waterbuck by Alex Voets, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Nairobi


 Nairobi by Xiaojun Deng, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Homa Bay


Fishing at Homa Bay by UW Photo, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Samburu


The Samburu people by Rita Willaert, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Sauti Sol


SAFARICOM - HEKO AWARDS 2017 by Safaricom Ltd, on Flickr​

Above is Sauti Sol performing during the Heko Awards, Sauti Sol is currently Kenya's most popular band.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Meru


IMG_2952 Ostrich (male), Meru North Conservancy, Kenya, 28 Jun 2015 by ctmlondon, on Flickr​

Above is a male ostrich, male ostriches have black feathers while female ones have grey feathers.

Ostriches are the world's largest and fastest birds they can reach speeds of upto 70 km/h (43 mph).


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Hello Humans


Oh hello humans! by Poulomee Basu, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

The B3


Highway B3 by Wajahat Mahmood, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Kericho


Kericho Kenya Tea Estates by Giuseppe Simeon, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Next page


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Mount Ololokwe








Source | Mike Eloff


The A2 (road) with Mount Ololokwe in the background.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Maasai Mara


Floating over the Mara. by Rob, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Mambrui


Mambrui - Kenya by Eden Viaggi, on Flickr​
In Kenya every beach north of Malindi has brown sand and every beach south of Malindi has white sand.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Gabbra Women


Gabbra Tribe Women Dancing With Traditional Headgear, Chalbi Desert, Kalacha, Kenya by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr​


----------



## jameni (Jan 17, 2013)

Chyulu Hills










Source​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Nairobi South Station








Source | emmanuel-ed blogspot


Nairobi South Station is slated to become Kenya's main railway station.

Kenya has recently finished constructing a new railway line that connects Nairobi (the largest city in Kenya) to Mombasa (the 2nd largest city).

Passenger services (for the new line) between Nairobi and Mombasa will commence in December this year.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Amboseli


Giraffe and Mt. Kilimanjaro by Richard Chew, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Ol Pejeta


Oryx Beisa by Achim, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Lake Baringo


Egyptian Goose (Lake Baringo) by Alex Voets, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Pokot Man


Pokot Tribesman With Feather On His Head, Baringo County, Baringo, Kenya by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Lamu Fort


Lamu fort - Kenya by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr​

The fort was built between 1813-1821 AD.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Samburu


Now..Is this the way I came up? by Colin, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Mount Kenya Animal Orphanage


'Please sir can I have some more?’, Mount Kenya Animal Orphanage by Poulomee Basu, on Flickr​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Mombasa


Untitled by AdamSmithInternational, on Flickr​

Mombasa is Kenya's 2nd largest city it was founded at around 900 AD. Above is the Old Town section of Mombasa.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

K1 Flea Market








Source | Kevin Tosh


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iedere morgen is het een drukte van jewelste met ballonnen boven de Masai Mara.*

Maasai Mara in Kenia ........ by Martha de Jong-Lantink, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kenya*

DSC05613 by bandabarn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kenya*

DSCF0259 by Álvaro Viñal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Do not go beyond this point*

Do not go beyond this point by ninfaj, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kenya Safari 2005*

Kenia Safari 2005 by jo.borgelt, en Flickr


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Watamu


Watamu bay, Kenya 702 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr​


----------



## GodIsNotGreat (May 20, 2010)

I am following the TV series Safari Live: The Migration livestreaming on youtube.

Awesome footage of wildlife in Kenya and the migration of the wildebeests.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

GodIsNotGreat said:


> I am following the TV series Safari Live: The Migration livestreaming on youtube.
> 
> Awesome footage of wildlife in Kenya and the migration of the wildebeests.


Nice, must be very interesting.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Crowned Crane


Right birds, wrong country... by Pim Stouten, on Flickr​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Maasai Mara*


16 06 Kenya-1595 by Tom Erickson, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Amboseli National Park*


Toward to Kilimanjaro, Kenya by Dianne Mao, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Watamu Bay*


Watamu bay, Kenya 680 by Tiberio Frascari, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Samburu National Reserve*


Weaver bird nests hanging from an acacia tree in Samburu National Reserve, Kenya by Zero_MSN, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Maasai Mara*


Lioness Descending - World Lion Day - 3028b+2 by Jen Hall, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Lake Nakuru*


Nakuro's reflections by fallrod, en Flickr


----------

